
The Magic Leap One mixed reality headset is shipping today for $2,295 - tegeek
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/8/17661758/magic-leap-one-mixed-reality-spatial-computing-headset-price-shipping-release-date
======
fgonzag
Ouch, that's more than the PC required to run it. Many people said the price
of the occulus was too expensive, I can't see it getting that much traction at
this price.

